# Cosy Tortoises-All-season houses for tortoises with and without sunroom



## Cosy Tortoises (Apr 18, 2008)

Cosy Tortoises-All-season houses for tortoises with and without sunroom.

he picture above shows a Small All-Season Tortoise House with a Sunroom. The tortoise house is one metre wide in total with a heated hide house on the left-hand side and the sunroom on the right. There are two full height doors on the front that give complete access to the two sides of the house. The waterproof stain may differ in colour than the shade shown in the photo. Colour upgrade is available for this product (12 options).

Cosy Tortoises All-Season Tortoise Houses are designed to house tortoises all year round outside. They are fully insulated to protect against the cold, the wind, wet weather and over-heating in the sun.

Provides essential heating facilities for keeping your tortoises outdoors all year round and particularly when the UK has temperatures are below 15 degrees C. This accounts for 8-10 months of the year.
Large enough space to provide a good temperature gradient. Ideal for closing tortoises in overnight when below 15 degrees C outside.
Walls, floors and roof are double walled with premium insulation in the cavity.
Doors can be locked and the windows are made of security glazing with high impact resistance.
UV transmissive polycarbonate allows UVB to filter through. Glass cannot. UVB is essential for tortoises.
Very energy efficient housing.
Tortoise access door is 20 cm wide by 15 cm high unless specified otherwise by the customer.
Cosy Tortoises Add-On Outdoor Tortoise Runs can be fitted to the house. 
Fully assembled on arrival (pallet delivery).
Hasp and Staples and Turn buttons included and fitted.
Heat and Light Pack available for the All-Season Houses.
Vine Eye included for fitting heat lamp.
Drip Mould fitted above the tortoise door to protect area below from rainwater.
All-Season Houses available with or without Sunroom.
Colour Upgrade with 12 options available.


----------

